# Cold air , INTAKE



## DJ Technischer KO (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok , I have a Question , Or maybe this will anwser some one else questions , About putting a air / cold air on a 1987 or up to 90 , Well I tried to many diffrent things , I even Dissconnected the " MAFS " Mass Air Flow Sensor , From the chip , But i found out was this car Is Dependent on it mafs , And theres no way around it as i know , Unless you can find a straight pipe MAFS that you can then take out the air box And the old MAFS and attach This from the Throttle body to the intake , So then you could have a air intake / cold , Does any one know if , theres any possable way to , Get a straight mafs thats not bent like the one connected to the Air box , so i could attach a air intake ? 

"EDIT" The car would only rev up to 2000 rpm when i had the cold air , on the car with out the MAFS , Any fix for this?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The MAFs is required. there is zero possibility of getting around it.

you can use one from another Nissan, but you'll have to have a custom ECU programmed with that MAF since the calibration is different at full airflow.

try going to forums.maxima.org and look in the 1st and 2nd gen forum there. you'll find much more info there since there are very few of you guys on here.


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

do like i did and get a MAF and ecu from a 300zx theyre bigger and more airflo gets through em. remember to get the same maf and ecu year of your car from a 30zx or youll probally have connecting problems. have fun.


----------



## DJ Technischer KO (Sep 9, 2005)

But im talking a COLD air intake , That Takes in cold air from the fender , What all would i need for this?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Just run a long pipe of appropriate diameter down into the fenderwell and clamp the filter on that end, clamp the end inside the engine bay to the MAF.

Not exactly rocket science?


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

A few 3rd gens get a CAI off of ebay for an accord 90-93, and cut a hole where one needs to be. I just bought one, but I have not cut the hole yet. It just chills behind the headlight, where my battery should be.


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

heres my setup...


----------

